# Rat Fink Bicycle Wanted



## kunzog (Dec 27, 2020)

I am looking for a 20 inch Electra Rat Fink Bicycle.  Shipped to South Carolina.  Please post or PM Pics pics and price.


----------



## sworley (Dec 28, 2020)

You could try this guy: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/357116398720457/?ref=search&referral_code=undefined

There was also a 20'' I saw in the background of another FB Marketplace ad in the St Louis area but now I can't find the ad. 

They're out there, just have to look. Maybe try eBay, too. There was a 20'' semi locally a few years ago but I passed on it as I wasn't sure what I'd do with a 20''. Good luck, cool bikes!


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 28, 2020)

kunzog said:


> I am looking for a 20 inch Electra Rat Fink Bicycle.  Shipped to South Carolina.  Please post or PM Pics pics and price.



How bad do ya want it? Not too far from you and offers asking $300 looks pretty cheap too.

Ebay link: 

Rat fink boys 20" bike by electra | eBay


----------



## sworley (Dec 28, 2020)

Dang, that's the best price I've ever seen on one of those! OP, if you want one, that's the one to get!


----------



## kunzog (Dec 28, 2020)

its not a question of "how bad do I want it", just something I would like to have. I saw that on ebay and sent the seller a message asking if he would ship but he hasnt replied.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 2, 2021)

This has been in my attic for 16 years.  I don't have the bike though.


----------



## kunzog (Jan 3, 2021)

Phattiremike said:


> This has been in my attic for 16 years.  I don't have the bike though.
> 
> View attachment 1331548



nice box!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 3, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> How bad do ya want it? Not too far from you and offers asking $300 looks pretty cheap too.
> 
> Ebay link:
> 
> ...



SOLD today!  Good price for the condition....


----------



## Hiba (Apr 19, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> How bad do ya want it? Not too far from you and offers asking $300 looks pretty cheap too.
> 
> Ebay link:
> 
> ...



I have a rat fink bike for sale


----------



## Hiba (Apr 19, 2022)

RAT FINK BIKE FIR SALE !!


----------



## Hiba (Apr 19, 2022)

1motime said:


> SOLD today!  Good price for the condition....



I have a Rat fink bike for sale I’m moving can’t take it with me


----------



## 1motime (Apr 19, 2022)

Hiba said:


> I have a Rat fink bike for sale I’m moving can’t take it with me



Put it in the bikes for sale section with photos


----------



## Hiba (Apr 19, 2022)

I don’t know how lol I’m new


----------



## Hiba (Apr 19, 2022)

1motime said:


> Put it in the bikes for sale section with photos



Help me out please cause I thought I already uploaded them


----------



## flyingtaco (Apr 19, 2022)

Your posting is there with pictures


----------

